# Bank Vault door removal?



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

mako1 said:


> If they are making a cooler out of it welding the new door in place will interfere with the new door which will be a ***** to install anyhow.I have built several concrete bank vaults.The are usually built using 7-10 layers of 3/4" rebar offset by the bar diameter both vertically and horizontally on each layer .so there is solid steel all the way thru the walls .The only way to cut holes or openings in them is with a core drill or concrete saw.Get plenty of blades and laborers.Most are 5000 psi mud.I have also seen the offset rebar grab blades and bind or break them .



Mako, I was gonna mention has anyone seen how a vault was constructed. I personally never have built one but we had a road expansion built in our town and they had to demo a bank. It was kinda funny. They demo'd the whole bank and the vault was still there. A mess of THICK concrete and rebar. They brought in one of the biggest excavators I've seen and took a while to chomp at its thick intertwined rebar walls. I'd say a vault would be a safe place for a LARGE tornado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

A large tornado would not touch a vault.On top of the layers of rebar I have already mentioned each piec e is also tied together with corner bars.
I dreaded building them but the money was very good.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

AccurateCut said:


> Liabilty wise let alone that door can kill you get a safe guy in there he may buy the dam thing anyway, we had a guy here in colorado get crushed buy a safe couple years back


Where I use to work there was a big safe. The movers wouldn't touch it, they said you had to call a safe mover, so we did. After the movers saw the safe mover in action they realized they could have easily done the same thing. The next time the safe had to be moved I did it myself.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Easy Gibson said:


> Make sure you video the whole thing and sell that sucker to Red Head if Day's idea works.
> Also post it here first.


i get a commission?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

If there's any justice in the world...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Why not remove the lock mechanism and just use it as the cooler door?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> If there's any justice in the world...


No.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

I removed a whole bank vault for the sake of a restaurant in Hartford Ct, we used a marine diving company to torch the door off and used winches and wenches to lower it and take it out of building. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

dayexco said:


> red head a D-ring above the door in the concete, weld another D-ring on top of the door, attach a cable come along, torch the hinges, lower it down onto a cart, get it out of there.
> 
> nothing to this silly game


The damned excavating guys know how to get things done


----------

